# Practicing wrist locks solo.



## jezr74 (Jun 2, 2014)

Any tips on how to do this? I'm guessing likely not.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 2, 2014)

You can practice the gross movements solo, but as with so many other things in life, doing this properly requires a partner.


----------



## Instructor (Jun 2, 2014)

The Prayer Stretch might give you a little practice I suppose:  Pre Practice Stretches (Every Practice) - Hapkido Online

But otherwise, yeah, make some martial arts friends and get together.


----------



## Buka (Jun 2, 2014)

Wally Jay's wife, Bernice, told me that when Wally flew somplace he'd be in his seat very quietly practicing wrist locks on himself for hours, paying particular attention to the placement of fingers, height of elbow etc. She said he used to get the oddest looks.

But other than that, yeah, you need a partner. Besides, if you wrist lock yourself....how are you going to tap if you go too hard?


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hehe, thought it might be a stretch. I get to practice at the dojang twice a week. And the kids just run away from anything that resembles pull my finger.

Will stick with strengthening exercises and the motions as suggested.

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 2, 2014)

Get one of those long pool noodle things the kids play with and fasten it to something so it simulates an arm .
Haven't tried wrist locks on them , so don't really know how far they will bend before they snap , but it's worth a try.
I used to tape one of them to my heavy bag and do my Wing Chun stuff on it , a bit of a poor mans wooden dummy.


----------



## Instructor (Jun 2, 2014)

Hapkido Wrist manipulation requires very precise hand placement in relation to the bones in th uke's hand.  Not sure a pool noodle would work to well.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 2, 2014)

Instructor said:


> Hapkido Wrist manipulation requires very precise hand placement in relation to the bones in th uke's hand.  Not sure a pool noodle would work to well.



Oh well , back to the drawing board.

What about , if he could get hold of a cadaver.
Nah , that's just creepy.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 2, 2014)

I always let 

- my right hand to grab on my left wrist. 
- My left arm then rotate into the direction to against my right thumb. 
- When my left arm is doing that, my right hand then slide to my left elbow.
- When my left arm spin again, my right hand then reach to my left shoulder.

If I want to develop my grip strength, when my right hand grab my left wrist, I will let my left hand to rotate against the 4 fingers of my right hand. Sometime I'll let my left hand win. Other time I'll let my right hand win. 

It's not fun to train solo and that's for sure. Sometime it's very difficult to decide whether you should let your right hand win, or to let your left hand win.


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 2, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> Oh well , back to the drawing board.
> 
> What about , if he could get hold of a cadaver.
> Nah , that's just creepy.



Maybe a noodle with a painters hand model thing. Will looks very strange, but might help could then put markers on the points that need to be held.







This could work maybe...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 2, 2014)

That hand does not accurately duplicate the movement and limitations of human joints. Those are a vital factor in applying a wrist lock properly and effectively.


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> That hand does not accurately duplicate the movement and limitations of human joints. Those are a vital factor in applying a wrist lock properly and effectively.



What about the first steps of application, maybe only the initial contact.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 2, 2014)

Just grab your other hand then. 



Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jun 3, 2014)

Instructor said:


> Hapkido Wrist manipulation requires very precise hand placement in relation to the bones in th uke's hand.  Not sure a pool noodle would work to well.



Stick a rubber glove filled with foam on the end of it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 3, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> Stick a rubber glove filled with foam on the end of it.



Sure. That would work. I've put wrist locks on TONS of people who didn't have any bones or joints...
:rofl:


----------



## Instructor (Jun 3, 2014)

Hapkido takes two people, it's as simple as that.  You can maybe do kicks and punches and stuff alone but joint manipulation requires an uke, it is inescapable.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 3, 2014)

The throwing art takes 2 people. But one can still train "partner drill" without partner.

partner drill:






partner drill without partner - one can always use the solo drill to "polish" his skill.


----------



## WaterGal (Jun 3, 2014)

I think practicing a wrist lock in isolation is going to be tough without having an actual wrist to work with, but if the technique has other elements - footwork, strikes, throws, etc -  you can walk through those by yourself, to at least get the pattern down.

Also - can you take a video of the technique during/after class to review at home?  Even if you can't practice feeling out the wrist, you can at least remind yourself what the motion looks like.


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 3, 2014)

I may have to put a caveat on fixing friends PCs and networks. Instead of paying in beer, they become my dummy for an hour of technique practice outside the club.

Yeah, I'll maybe stick to practicing break falls and basic kick\punch. But I might take the camera in next time and ask to film a demo, I'd just like to be able to recall the correct motion and technique when asked, even if it's just aid in memory.


----------



## Instructor (Jun 3, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> I may have to put a caveat on fixing friends PCs and networks. Instead of paying in beer, they become my dummy for an hour of technique practice outside the club.
> 
> Yeah, I'll maybe stick to practicing break falls and basic kick\punch. But I might take the camera in next time and ask to film a demo, I'd just like to be able to recall the correct motion and technique when asked, even if it's just aid in memory.



Not a bad notion, make sure they sign a release form first!


----------



## Raymond (Sep 19, 2014)

There's been some great advice here but I'll add my two cents.

I think the most beneficial part for you to practicing wrist manipulations alone wouldn't be to actually try and "do a move" but rather look at your hand and wrist and study the anatomical structures of it.  Feel the way your own wrist and hand moves, here the weakest points of the mechanisms are and really commit that deep into your instinct.  To me, a wrist lock isn't so much about "doing a move" in a pre-determined pattern but practicing the "move" is simply to instill in your muscle memory the anatomical workings of the wrist.  When you fully understand that, like a walking anatomy chart, then you will know how to manipulate a wrist in an infinite number of positions and you will see "wrist locks" in all parts of fighting, self defense and martial art techniques.  

So to sum it up, its less about learning a "move" and practicing it but more so understanding the biomechanics of the wrist and knowing what it can and can't do, then forcing the other persons into the "can't do" category.  I hope this makes sense and is helpful.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 19, 2014)

Raymond said:


> There's been some great advice here but I'll add my two cents.
> 
> I think the most beneficial part for you to practicing wrist manipulations alone wouldn't be to actually try and "do a move" but rather look at your hand and wrist and study the anatomical structures of it.  Feel the way your own wrist and hand moves, here the weakest points of the mechanisms are and really commit that deep into your instinct.  To me, a wrist lock isn't so much about "doing a move" in a pre-determined pattern but practicing the "move" is simply to instill in your muscle memory the anatomical workings of the wrist.  When you fully understand that, like a walking anatomy chart, then you will know how to manipulate a wrist in an infinite number of positions and you will see "wrist locks" in all parts of fighting, self defense and martial art techniques.
> 
> So to sum it up, its less about learning a "move" and practicing it but more so understanding the biomechanics of the wrist and knowing what it can and can't do, then forcing the other persons into the "can't do" category.  I hope this makes sense and is helpful.



I'm more interested in the memory of the technique (gross movements as DD put) not the technique itself, the mechanics etc. I agree and would leave for class. Would be just an aid to help with cognitive links for when in class and memory recall.

I would have to lure friends over with beer to practice the biomechanics outside of class.


----------



## K-man (Sep 19, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> I'm more interested in the memory of the technique (gross movements as DD put) not the technique itself, the mechanics etc. I agree and would leave for class. Would be just an aid to help with cognitive links for when in class and memory recall.
> 
> I would have to lure friends over with beer to practice the biomechanics outside of class.


Give me a call when you have some spare time and come over. I'd like to catch up and I might be able to help you with your locks.

What people are normally taught is the basic technique. It is difficult to apply that from a reality type situation without striking first. We had a seminar recently which included Hapkido. It was interesting to see the physicality that was required. We train them with softness.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 20, 2014)

K-man said:


> Give me a call when you have some spare time and come over. I'd like to catch up and I might be able to help you with your locks.
> 
> What people are normally taught is the basic technique. It is difficult to apply that from a reality type situation without striking first. We had a seminar recently which included Hapkido. It was interesting to see the physicality that was required. We train them with softness.



Thanks K-man, hopefully be able to take you up on the offer when time comes up.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 20, 2014)

Keep in mind it's just the gross movement I'm after now, when I first posted I had only started, I have no inclination to self train the soft side of the style, and now I'm just interested in adding a tool to my home practice that is just based on keeping the principles\techniques re-callable during my home routine. eg. 5 Minutes Jump Rope, 10 minutes stretches, 5 minutes striking, 5 minutes kicking, single arm movement techniques 1-9, Single arm principles 1-4 etc etc... 5 minute shower, off to work. Something that I would phase out once it does become muscle memory.


----------



## Chrisoro (Dec 12, 2014)

I think something like this could work for training setups, entries and general positioning of the hands, but I think the lack of feedback and response from the mannequin would limit the degree of usefulness quite a bit.


----------



## jezr74 (Dec 13, 2014)

Chrisoro said:


> I think something like this could work for training setups, entries and general positioning of the hands, but I think the lack of feedback and response from the mannequin would limit the degree of usefulness quite a bit.


That would freak the kids out more than my BOB does now at night. It looks like something I had in mind, more gross movements than actual technique. I'm guessing that's a dressmakers mannequin?


----------



## Chrisoro (Dec 17, 2014)

Correct. I found it here:
Male Dress Form Men s Dress Form Male Display Form


----------

